# Elements of Power System Analysis by W.D. Stevenson



## criocin (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi!

I am looking for the text of the problems from Forth Edition (1982) of Elements of Power System Analysis by W.D. Stevenson. I have the problems solutions for forth edition (and I am willing to share) but they don't match with the third edition I own.

I am willing to give the solutions for free to whoever can give me the text of the problems from the Forth Edition.

Thank you


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2013)

You mean this?

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=10059937214&amp;searchurl=afn_sr%3Dpara%26isbn%3D0070612781%26para_l%3D0%26sts%3Dt%26x%3D0%26y%3D0


----------



## criocin (Jul 11, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=10059937214&amp;searchurl=afn_sr%3Dpara%26isbn%3D0070612781%26para_l%3D0%26sts%3Dt%26x%3D0%26y%3D0


Yes..this book, this edition. I have the third edition and the problems at the end of each chapter are different than the fourth edition. I bought the solutions from ebay ($22) and I do not have the correct text of the problems.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2013)

criocin said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean this?
> ...


And you can buy it from the same link I provided.


----------



## criocin (Jul 12, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> criocin said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


you're very helpful..I hope you're never ask me for the solutions of the problems..I will send you to ebay..


----------



## JB66money (Jul 21, 2013)

Criocin,

I have the forth edition and I will give you a link where you can purchase for it $38 the ISBN # is 867f2253d6bfa62 the link is below.

http://uber-bot.bigwords.com/details/book/Elements_of_Power_System_Analysis/9780070665842/0070665842 

Also do you have the solution manual for the forth edition available? I have been trying to find this for years.

Regards

JB66money


----------

